# The Good Fight Submission Wrestling Tournament



## eagles51593 (Nov 7, 2009)

If I did this right... the link should bring you to a playlist with 5 of my matches from the tourny.  If not just click my profile lol.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgQ3cQOEtBc&feature=PlayList&p=3CFC80AD432A2407


----------



## Bridge (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice work, congrats!  
I think with enough time to work you could have taken the 4th match too.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats! although Im not used to matches lasting so long....I get almost fidgety waiting for it to end....but thats just me

Chris


----------

